# Acekard not working?



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 25, 2010)

So, I received my Acekard 2i. It works flawlessly. And my friend ordered his from Shoptemp as well. I followed this guide:

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=154624

And it works perfectly for me. I set up his card for him, and it doesn't work. No games are working. He's getting the same roms as me from the same places. And they work fine on my card. Even ones with no anti-piracy.

Followed that guide to the bone. No go. Reformatted his card, still a no go. We both updated using DSL.

Is it possible he got a faulty card, or that "slim chance of it breaking during update" caused it to malfunction?

What do we do?


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 25, 2010)

Have you tried his cart on your DS?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 25, 2010)

No. I didn't think that would make a difference seeing as me and him got a DSi XL at the same time. And mine works on my DS....

I guess it's worth a shot.


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 25, 2010)

Ah, DSi XL is a factor.

It seems that the Acekard 2i may have some contact issues when in a DSiXL.

Slip a bit of card inbetween the AK2i and the Slot, and see if that helps.


----------



## tk_saturn (Apr 25, 2010)

Have a read through my guide instead http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=218103 it really needs to be stickied in place of the other one.

If you follow the unbricking section http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=218103#unbrick you will be able to reflash your friends Acekard using your Acekard.

Have you tried your MicroSD card in his Acekard? have you tried his Acekard in your DSi XL?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm going to try it tomorrow.

I can't see the card not fitting being a factor, because his acekard loads up. Like he gets to the menu's and shit. But when a game is being loaded, it stops.


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 25, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> I'm going to try it tomorrow.
> 
> I can't see the card not fitting being a factor, because his acekard loads up. Like he gets to the menu's and shit. But when a game is being loaded, it stops.


Yeah that sounds like what happens to my old AK2i in a DSi XL.
After slipping a piece of card in, no problem.

You can also slide the card underneath the actual contacts like so.


----------



## tk_saturn (Apr 25, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You like ripping people's images don't you? Just like you ripped my images from my icon thread on here for your Wiki page on vsrecommendedgames.

You're a [removed, OTT]


----------



## Mages4ever (Apr 25, 2010)

Lol what.


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 25, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> You like ripping people's images don't you? Just like you ripped my images from my icon thread on here for your Wiki page on vsrecommendedgames.
> 
> You're a Prick.



Dude, DUDE.
If you had a problem with that, you could've just contacted me.
I thought you made those for sharing.

I credited you in the discussion for that wiki article but must've forgotten to credit you in the article itself, I'm sorry.

And fuck me for saving a helpful image to try and help someone else, geez.


----------



## tk_saturn (Apr 26, 2010)

I simply don't see why someone would download an image from thread, upload them to another server then post a link to that in another thread.

What's wrong with the original hosted image? or a link to thread itself? http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=218103#contacts

As for the Icons, there's around 50 of them and together they took a fair bit of time to do. If you upload an image to wiki, you are meant to credit the author on the upload page.

It's what I always do. http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/Imageiratshot.png.

If you want to use the icons then use them, but you should give the credit to the author which is what it actually says on the wiki site you uploaded them.


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 26, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> I simply don't see why someone would download an image from thread, upload them to another server then post a link to that in another read.
> 
> It's easy and better to either link to the original damm image, or to the thread itself http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=218103#contacts
> 
> ...


My mistake, I'm not familiar with how Wiki's work.
But you really flew off the handle there...

Edit: To be honest I really don't want to use them now, because you just rub off as really ungrateful.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 26, 2010)

This argument doesn't seem to be helping...
And I'm pretty sure that RupeeClock posted a good solution.


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 26, 2010)

Is it just me or is this thread not updating on the thread list? Nevermind.

Yeah, no ill will intended at all, but tk_saturn has got me feeling really rotten now over a mistake...

I didn't even realise that paper contact trick was in his guide, I saw it posted in another thread entirely, and decided to save it.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 26, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> Have a read through my guide instead http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=218103 it really needs to be stickied in place of the other one.




I would agree, Ive seen you linking this helpful guide all over, and so many people need it.


----------



## tk_saturn (Apr 26, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Edit: To be honest I really don't want to use them now, because you just rub off as really ungrateful.


ungrateful for what? lol.

If I use someone else's images on here, I always say who's those images are. Most people do, it's forum etiquette.

Are you seriously saying if you took some photos it wouldn't bother you if someone downloaded them and reuploaded to another server then started posting that image in threads? to most people it would appear that were the other persons photos.

I've wasted a lot of time on that guide, and not for my benefit.


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 26, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I usually credit people too, but I'm not familiar with using Wikis and the etiquette escaped me.
I didn't even realise that image was in your guide (I've no reason to read it), I saw it posted elsewhere in the Acekard forum.


----------



## tk_saturn (Apr 26, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> You didn't seem happy at all that people liked your icons.


You never said you liked them, before this you've never posted any post towards me. If you had, then it wouldn't have bothered me. That thread will slip down the pages to obilivion soon enough.

but this is off topic, so should end, and yes i'm an arse but that's who I am.


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 26, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It must've outright slipped my mind to say thanks, I'm sorry.

Seriously though, don't you think it's obvious that I must've liked them if I chose to use them? Come on...

But yeah, this is really off topic, I'm done. I won't bother using your icons for that wiki article any more.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey guys? Stop being tools? Mmmkay pumpkins? Thanks.

Now, back to the THREAD DISCUSSION.

Just tried that card trick. It works better, but not the greatest yet. It still goofs up.

He just told me, that under his sticker, there are bumps. And there noticeable by eye. And I look at mine, and you can't see anything. Could he have gotten a messed up card or something?

EDIT: We think it's the card. Whenever he puts the card in his XL, it will last for like a minute, then stop working.
I will edit again when he tries it in his lite.... it might very well be his XL...


----------



## tk_saturn (Apr 26, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> He just told me, that under his sticker, there are bumps. And there noticeable by eye. And I look at mine, and you can't see anything. Could he have gotten a messed up card or something?


What do you mean by bumps?

If there is a square shape under the sticker bump under the sticker then it's normally a clone.  If he means there are bubbles or air bumps, then it's just from where someone has put the sticker on. These arrive stickerless to retailers, and someone has to put them on manually. If someone has put the sticker on wrong then removed it and put it back on properly, you'll see a few bumps.

Most Acekard 2's will have a slight bump in the middle from the blob chip underneath. It's nothing to worry about.

As I've said in the guide already linked to, some people are having troubles with them on DSi XL's.

"Try placing the XL on a stable flat surface, without moving it power on the XL and boot the acekard. Don't touch the touchscreen, just leave the game running through it's intro for 15mins. If it's still working, pick it up and try using the touchscreen; if it then hangs it's a contact issue. The movment will be causing the Acekard to move slightly in the slot, as will pushing the stylus against the touchscreen. 

"A few people have had similar problems on their DSi XL and have solved it inserting the Acekard into the XL's slot normally until it's locked. Then without depressing it, pulling it out slightly; you shouldn't be able to pull it much because it should be locked."


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 26, 2010)

They're not air bubbles. I know on my Acekard, right in the center of the sticker, is a bump, but its from whatever is underneath.  He says there's one there, and there's some on the left side.

He tried it in his DS lite. And the card works perfectly. So it's the XL. Which is weird because we got ours at the exact same time from the same place..



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> "A few people have had similar problems on their DSi XL and have solved it inserting the Acekard into the XL's slot normally until it's locked. Then without depressing it, pulling it out slightly; you shouldn't be able to pull it much because it should be locked."



What do you mean by that exactly? Like push the cart in all the way. Then try pulling it out without unlocking it?


----------



## tk_saturn (Apr 26, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> They're not air bubbles. I know on my Acekard, right in the center of the sticker, is a bump, but its from whatever is underneath.  He says there's one there, and there's some on the left side.
> I said the air bubbles because you said "there are bump*s* . And there noticeable by eye" rather than single bump.
> 
> There shouldn't be anything on the left side unless it's where the shell isn't fully sealed. You'll need to post a photo of it really.
> ...


Yep, for some reason it works for some people.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 26, 2010)

So just checked. He said the bumps, are definitely not air bubbles.

And he did that test where you just turn it on and let the intro loop, it lasted about 4 minutes, then it froze.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 28, 2010)

It doesn't work in my DS either it's the card. Tried putting that piece of card under the pins and still froze. Is it possible to get a replacement card?


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 28, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> It doesn't work in my DS either it's the card. Tried putting that piece of card under the pins and still froze. Is it possible to get a replacement card?


At this point you should open a support ticket.
Can you tell us the HWID of the Acekard? Just in case.
It's found on the AKAIO menu under Start -> Help


----------



## Dragoon709 (Apr 28, 2010)

Without a pic this is only speculation but it sounds like these "bumps" could be the hole for the chip in the shell of the clone carts.... if that is the case I would go back to the retailer and ask for a genuine replacement cart and not another clone.  I'm keeping an eye on this too for when my Acekard arrives..... very soon I hope.


----------

